# Book News- LIFE NEAR THE EDGE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Performance Publishing brings you Life Near The Edge, a comic thriller by journalist and author Richard Heseltine. Set in the high-octane world of the classic car trade, it's a novel where the hero is far from heroic and it isn't always easy to differentiate between the good guys and the bad guys…









Miles Furlong is coasting through life. A 30-something underachiever, he's comfortably numb writing about classic cars, marinating himself in Scotch, and making the beast with two backs in-between blackouts. His world is then blown apart on being tasked with deciphering the tangled narrative behind an old racing car. This leads him into direct contact with the black hats of the old car world who don't appreciate his meddling. He also falls in love, sheds his clothes in the most public way imaginable, and becomes an internet sensation for all the wrong reasons. Will he uncover the truth or lose his mind trying?

Price: £12.99 plus P&P
ISBN: 978-0-9576450-4-2
Spec: 264pp softback


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Quite like the sound of this Thanks Whizzer!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just ordered along with Issue 3 of Motor Punk - some half decent holiday reading


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds interesting



andy665 said:


> Just ordered along with Issue 3 of Motor Punk - some half decent holiday reading


Let us know what you think - might grab a copy... :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds good, although at first I thought it was Bono's autobiography!!!


----------

